# Hi-Fi repair



## LexLuthor (18 Jan 2006)

Anyone know of a good place in dublin that repairs stereos? 

I've a sony 3-in-1 that I bought in 1993 that's sickly and I can't bear to see it go!


----------



## tiger (18 Jan 2006)

You could try here?

Seriously, you'll probably pay €50 just to have some one look at it & will have little/no guarantee afterwards.  Have a look in the sales, you'll probably get a replacement for €100 or so.  Unless of course it has a turn-table that you still need...


----------



## TarfHead (19 Jan 2006)

There is a place in Fairview called AVRS you could try.

Not the easiest place to get to - they're not open at the weekends and Windsor Avenue is a 'mare to find a place to park.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2006)

What's not working with it? The feedback you get here based on a detailed description of the problem might just save you a few bob on a fruitless visit to the repair shop if that turns out to be the situation.


----------



## LexLuthor (19 Jan 2006)

3-in-one as is tuner, casettes and CD player. no turntable, but as I say, I'd hate to have to just throw it out. It a Sony MHC-C70.

The problem is it has a 5-CD changer that thinks that there's no CDs in it even tho there is. The trays come in and out OK, but whe you press play it thinks for a few seconds and then says 'no disk' 

Just had a google on this and it seems the problem is not uncommon for this model... 

Annoying because apart from this the thing is perfect.


----------



## kazbah (19 Jan 2006)

That's how all my CD players went and it costs more to repair than to replace.  I think they would need to replace the whole CD mechanism.  It's not worth it.


----------



## efm (19 Jan 2006)

I wonder can I throw in the problems I am having with my home cinema system. I have a [broken link removed] which I love to bits - it's perfect for what I need it to do and looks great in the sitting room. It's starting to show its age a bit at this stage with it being unable to play some of the newer sound and vid formats but other than that I think it's the perfect system.

The problem I have is the CD / DVD tray will not stay open when I press the open button - the tray comes out and goes straight back in again. The only way to get a CD or DVD onto the tray is to hold the tray from closing while putting the disc in (and this can't be good!). I am loath to have to pay for a replacement system just because of this and a modern equivelant will probably cost a fortune.

Anyone any suggestions on what the problem is and where the best place to get it reparied is ?


----------



## Leo (19 Jan 2006)

efm said:
			
		

> The problem I have is the CD / DVD tray will not stay open when I press the open button - the tray comes out and goes straight back in again.


 
This sounds mechanical, so may be a DIY fix. Open the system up (or find someone who is comfortable doing so). There may be something stopping the tray opening fully, most of these trays are designed to close if they hit something while opening or someone pushes them back in. Many of these would use the strain on the motor to determine this. 

There's probably a pair of contacts that come together on the mechanism when the tray is fully open to stop the motor, take a look at these as they may not be making contact, so the mechanism tries to open the tray further than possible resulting in the motor straining which is then interpreted as a push to close the tray.

Oh, try not to have any little bits left over once you put it all back together  
Leo


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2006)

LexLuthor said:
			
		

> The problem is it has a 5-CD changer that thinks that there's no CDs in it even tho there is. The trays come in and out OK, but whe you press play it thinks for a few seconds and then says 'no disk'
> 
> Just had a google on this and it seems the problem is not uncommon for this model...
> 
> Annoying because apart from this the thing is perfect.


As with the previous issue I personally would be tempted to open it up and see if it was simply a mechanical issue that could be fixed on a _DIY _basis. As before don't lose any parts and try not to electrocute yourself.


----------



## pennypincher (21 Jan 2006)

For the HI-FI Problem,open it up and watch the mechanism move ensure it moves fully into it's play position.I had the same problem with my CD Changer and found two things.
1-The mechanism would not move in fully because it was snagged on a wire.
2-The optical for the laser etc was dirty so I gave it all a good clean,personally I think this was the fix that resolved my problem as most of these systems use a optical sensor to detect the CD is in place.Try it and let me know how you get on.
Also check the PCB(Circut board) once open and look for cracks on the board near where the mechanism moves in and out.Good Luck.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2006)

I bought a cheapo _DVD _player from _Amazon.co.uk _a while back and it didn't work. I opened it up and found that the ribbon cable to the mechanism containing the lens was detached and reattaching it solved the problem.


----------

